# Modifier un modèle existant sous Mail 3



## Museforever (4 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai utilisé un modèle existant de Mail 3 et l'ai modifié (texte et images). Je souhaiterai le réutiliser plusieurs fois, j'ai donc voulu l'enregistrer en tant que nouveau modèle. Or en cliquant sur fichier, le bouton "Enregistrer comme modèle" est grisé. Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Novembre 2007)

existe-t-il un site où télécharger des modèles de mail pour Mail 3 ?


----------



## DeniX (21 Novembre 2007)

marc-aurel a dit:


> existe-t-il un site où télécharger des modèles de mail pour Mail 3 ?



*LÀ* peut être


----------



## Bibouse (27 Novembre 2007)

Je relance un peu le sujet car je suis aussi à la recherche de modèles pour Mail sympa...

Mes recherches pour l'instant ont été vaines.


----------



## spiritzone13 (30 Novembre 2007)

pareil moi aussi je recherche d 'autres modeles pour mail....


----------



## tchico (1 Décembre 2007)

ceci peut-être
pas testé :sleep:


----------



## ambrine (22 Décembre 2007)

29&#8364;95 je crois...


----------



## tchico (22 Décembre 2007)

Museforever a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai utilisé un modèle existant de Mail 3 et l'ai modifié (texte et images). Je souhaiterai le réutiliser plusieurs fois, j'ai donc voulu l'enregistrer en tant que nouveau modèle. Or en cliquant sur fichier, le bouton "Enregistrer comme modèle" est grisé. Comment faire ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !



C'est pas comme tu le penses à partir d'un modèle
C'est à partir d'un message qui n'est pas un modèle !!
C'est du brouillon enregistré dans les modèles
Bof bof.........
IL manque un vrai éditeur de modèles.......
Voir aide modèle
Vous pouvez créer votre propre modèle. Dans un nouveau message, saisissez votre texte et mettez-le en forme, ajoutez des images puis choisissez Fichier > Enregistrer sous Modèle. Votre modèle personnalisé est disponible dans la catégorie Personnalisé, en fin de liste.


----------



## syl47 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'arrive un peu tard sur ce sujet, mais on verra bien si quelqu'un me répond.
Quand je souhaite créer un modèle,je n'ai pas la possibilité de jouer sur la taille et la disposition de mes images. quelqu'un sait-il faire ?
Par ailleurs, j'ai repéré l'endroit où sont stockés les modèles créés et je me demande comment en créer à partir de pages où word ou autre et l'enregistrer sous le même format au même endroit ?
Merci
Sylvain


----------

